
To the 40-something programmer asked to learn something new - y2002
http://209.85.173.104/search?q=cache:ENFliMnjJfUJ:www.octopull.demon.co.uk/sw-dev/HowToRaiseTheDead.pdf+%22systems+were+taking+too+long+to+write%22&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=us&client=firefox-a
======
ojbyrne
Interesting bug here - the ip in the link is 209.85.173.104. The address of
the site shown after the link in brackets is 104.173.85.209.

------
jsnx
Replace 'OO' with 'FP', and he could be my manager...

~~~
tarkin2
haha - I enjoyed reading the article, but I was always thinking: "but.........
java..." Then again, with the right design Java isn't so bad... if you simply
_have_ to use it.

------
edw519
"...and proceeded to write a test harness for my new classes. As I'd surmised,
this took me nearly as long as writing the code..."

Says more about poor management of the SDLC than the technology used. I don't
care what technology you use, if you don't test, you're an idiot. And if you
do know what you're doing, you can make it work with any technology (albeit
some more easily than others).

~~~
Tichy
Testing is important, but not as important as filling out your TPS reports
properly.

